# Como puedo usar los paquetes precompilados del live-cd?

## bubu_54

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y por tanto en gentoo.

Con algun apuro que otro y varios manuales y algun foro he podido instalar gentoo, de momento a partir del stage3, que ya tendre tiempo de recompilar, la instalacion ha quedado mas o menos bien, pero sin entrorno grafico y no me detecta la tarjeta de red que si la detectaba el live-cd, ese tema lo dejare para mas tarde.

Ahora mismo tengo copiados en el disco duro los paquetes y los portages del cdrom, creo que estan en el sitio correcto porque segui al pie de la letra las instrucciones del manual.

El problema es que al hacer por ejemplo

#emerge xfree

Intenta hacer una conexion a internet para bajar las xfree, cuando el paquete esta en el directorio /usr/portage/packages

Y claro, esto lleva al segundo punto, no consigo compilar el kernel para incluir mi tarjeta de red, es una integrada, en concreto de una Abit AN7 y como tampoco se que modulo utiliza no lo puedo cargar, por lo que opto por una solucion un poco bestia, pero que ya me sirvio una vez, doy soporte a todas las tarjetas de red dentro del kernel y luego voy quitando y recompilando hasta que lo deje mas o menos fino.

Despues de hacer un 

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

Me da un error de vmlinux o algo parecido y no crea el bzImage, ahora tengo que postear desde windowz, cuando pueda entrare a gentoo y posteare el error correcto o probare a instalar otro kernel o algo.

Espero haberme explicado bien, y perdon por el rollo.

----------

## zorth

uys... chico, mira por google el nombre de tu tarjeta de red por placa y con un poco de maña sabras que modulo usa. si tal modulo lo tienes en el kernel, picalo con * en lugar de <M> y te evitas el cargar el modulo en cada arranque añadiendolo a /etc/modules.autoload.d/version de tu kernel o eso, a gustos tuyos.

para usar los paquetes de los cds haz un emerge -K xfree o emerge -K kde si usaras kde y ya te mete kde mas las X del tiron. si tienes dudas usa un emerge --help y veras que el -K es para teoricamente, decirle que tire de tus paquetes en disco sin bajarlos de inet.... peroooooo... si has hecho un emerge sync o rsync tu lista de paquetes NO corresponden a los del cd, pues digamos, que los paquetes como xfree que dices, ahora a gentoo le consta que hay una version mas reciente y por lo tanto no tira de los del cd. osea, el contenido de tu /GRP ya NO sirve para nada. los paquetes que ahi copiaste ya los tiene gentoo como "obsoletos" tras haber echo un emerge rsync o sync.

en tu kernel, busca en google.com/linux tu modulo para la tarjeta y compila el kernel para ello cuando lo sepas seguro y elije tal modulo que forme parte del mismo en lugar de elegirlo como modulo y ya tendras red.

suerte. saludos.

----------

## pipeline

Bubu_54, la AN7 no lleva nforce2? si es asi prueba con 

 modprobe nvnet 

y si no, haz 

 emerge -k nforce-net

y nuevamente 

 modprobe nvnet 

Al menos ami me funciono asi  :Wink: 

PD: Eres el mismo que el de Hardlimit?

----------

## esculapio

Yo tengo la nf7 y la red la hago andar como modulo con el kernel 2.6 en tarjetas 10/100 donde dice Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet support y en /etc/modules.autoload/2.6 agregue forcedeth. Por ahi para no complicarte con el kernel te convendria utilizar el genkernel que opta automaticamente las elecciones segun lo que detecto el livecd y luego agregar lo que sugirio pipeline

----------

## bubu_54

Lo de la red ya esta arreglado añadiendo el modulo nvnet al fichero ese de /etc/modules.autoload.d/linux-2.4

Uno menos.

Lo del emerge -K no funciona y estoy seguro de que es por la situacion de los paquetes, estos son mis directorios:

```
/usr/portage
```

Contiene un monton de directorios como app-admin, app-docs, dev-games, dev-java... y los directorios

```
packages
```

y

```
distfiles
```

que contienen un monton de ficheros .tar.bz2, .tar.gz y las aplicaciones compiladas.

No he hecho emerge sync ni emerge rsync por lo que no creo que haya tocado la lista de paquetes, eso si, durante la instalacion si emergi de internet algunas cosas como el kernel y el ccache.

pipeline, si soy el de hardlimit, normalmente uso el mismo nick para todos los foros y asi me ahorro el recordar nombres y contraseñas.

P.D. no se como se vera esto, estoy editando con el lynx.

----------

## bubu_54

Bien, creo que ya esta.

He creado el directorio /usr/portage/packages/All y he copiado todos los paquetes en el.

Haciendo un emerge -K kde se ha puesto a instalar kde sin tirar de red.

Muchas gracias a todos.

----------

